
Climate models are accurately predicting ocean and global warming - Jerry2
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2016/jul/27/climate-models-are-accurately-predicting-ocean-and-global-warming
======
kstenerud
"typically the estimates are that the planet is warming at a rate of perhaps
0.5 to 1 Watt per square meter of Earth’s surface area."

Uhh... there's no time unit in that measure.

~~~
dagss
Sure? I interpret it as meaning that every square meter gets energy surplus of
0.5 to 1 watt - as in, 0.5 to 1 watt hours per hour, or 0.5 to 1 watt seconds
per second...

